

Ask HN: Can I DMCA my personal info from sites like RapLeaf? - iancarroll


======
dfc
What is wrong with: [https://www.rapleaf.com/opt-
out/](https://www.rapleaf.com/opt-out/)

------
mooism2
Facts are not copyrightable.

